# Looking to start a hiking group in Central Arizona.



## DubiaW (Jun 18, 2017)

I've been going on night hikes and flipping expeditions in central and southern Arizona. Mainly I go alone at night because I don't know many local people into inverts. There are plenty of good spots around here. Planning trips will be a great way to meet new people with similar interests and it will be more fun than going alone. I know some hot spots for inverts and herps. Here is a list of some of the things that I have been finding in my hunting areas. The rule is you catch it you decide who gets to keep it. 

*Centipedes*
_Scolopendra heros arizonensis 
Scolopendra polymorpha
Scolopendra viridis 
Lithobius _sp
Scutigeridae sp
_Theatops posticus_

*Millipedes*
_Orthoporus ornatus _(brown or black)
*
Scorpions*
_Diplocentrus spitzeri
Hadrurus arizonensis
Centruroides sculpteratus
Vaejovis spinigerus
_
*Tarantulas and spiders*
_Aphonopelma chalcodes
Hogna carolinensis
Olios giganteus
Selenops sp
_
*Vinegaroons, solofugids and Whip Spiders*
_Mastigoproctus gigantea
Paraphrynus carolynae
Eremobates_ sp.

*Crustaceans*
_Triops longicaudatus_

*Reptiles*
_Heloderma suspectum
Crotalus molossus
Crotalus atrox
Crotalus scutulatus
Crotalus cerastes
Crotalus tigris
Crotalus lepidus
Chilomeniscus stramineus
Arizona elegans
Tantilla hobartsmithi
Rhinocheilus lecontei
Leptotyphlops humilis
Pituophis catinifer
Sonora semiannulata
Diadophis punctatus
Lampropeltus getula_
Gopherus agassazii
_Salvadora hexalepis
Hypsiglena chlorophaea
Coluber flagellum_
*Micruroides euryxanthus*
_Coleonyx variegatus
Dipsosaurus dorsalis_
_Callisaurus draconoides_
*Sceloporus magister

Amphibians*
_Incilius alvarius
scaphiopus couchii
Anaxyrus cognatus
Anaxyrus retiformis
Anaxyrus punctatus_


----------



## tetracerus (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm interested! I'm up in Scottsdale which is a little far, but I'd love to meet more invert people as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 1, 2017)

tetracerus said:


> I'm interested! I'm up in Scottsdale which is a little far, but I'd love to meet more invert people as well.


There is someone else up in the north part of Phoenix that wants to go too. I have a phenomenal hunting area in Pinal County that covers over one hundred square miles. I'll send you a PM. This weekend is dedicated to night hiking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 2, 2017)

Second hike of the weekend tonight.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## DubiaW (Jul 3, 2017)

_Aphonopelma _sp possibly _marxi
	

		
			
		

		
	



_


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry about the lack of invertebrate pics. They are pretty fast to get into their burrows and the last thing I am thinking of is taking pictures. I'll try to post more catch pics in the future.

We are about to head out again for the third trip this weekend. Tonight we will be looking for amblypygids. Wish us luck.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 4, 2017)

Last night's hike was phenomenal! We spent a couple hours hiking and road hunted for several more hours. We caught six _Paraphrynus carolynae, _seven _Aphonopelma chalcodes_, one _Hadrurus arizonensis_, and saw many more of all of them. One of the participants caught a few different kinds of beetles and some banded geckos. We saw a desert tortoise, a coral snake and a tiger rattlesnake (the first one I have seen in the wild).

I'm looking forward to meeting those of you that have PM'd me. We still have a member in the north valley that needs a carpool ride to go on trips. PM me if you are interested. A suggested equipment list will be provided. Please wear pants and long sleeves on these trips for crawling through the underbrush. One member didn't wear them last night and lamented that he should have. Please bring water and your own deli's. If you have had firearms safety training it is encouraged to bring a side arm (if you are not trained do not bring a side arm). It hasn't happened on these trips yet but there is the possibility of getting attacked by javelinas, mountain lions and people. Years back I have been charged by boar and have had people shoot at me, one time I even stumbled upon a mobile drug lab while hiking and got chased out. These incidents are not the norm and no one should be afraid of it. If you do not like guns you can carry pepper spray or a tazer, and you should know that no one is bringing guns to go shooting (if anyone draws a weapon irresponsibly they will get sent home). I carry a crowbar for catching and digging but it would also serve to ward off a charging javelina or cougar. FYI: No shooting at wildlife unless it is attacking you and there is never a reason to shoot rattlesnakes.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 6, 2017)

There is going to be a trip in Pinal County on Saturday night if anyone is interested. It is supposed to rain and the humidity is up so the night should be eventful. The location may change if we have to chase the rain.


----------



## Arachnid Hobby (Jul 12, 2017)

I so badly want to go but Florida isn't very close to Arizona.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 12, 2017)

Let me know if you are ever in AZ.


----------



## Andy00 (Jul 12, 2017)

This sounds so awesome! I hope I'm in Arizona someday. Maybe I'll road trip down in august

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 13, 2017)

Out of state enthusiasts are very welcome to come along. I would like to host hikes for people all from all over the world. It's free for now. I'm considering starting a guided hike company that has all inclusive amenities; Hotel or AirBnB, camping and catching gear, food, and maybe even an exporter/importer licence to send people's catches home to them. One can dream. I'm just taking this one year at a time.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 13, 2017)

Caught two _Scolopendra heros_ last weekend. The other one is a pling.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 13, 2017)

Another _S. heros._


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 13, 2017)

_Trimorphodon lambda_ (Lyre Snake).


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lyre snakes are beautiful!

 that Saddled leafnose snake is very difficult to keep and will generally only eat eggs btw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 15, 2017)

Caught another _S. heros_ last night


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 15, 2017)

_Micruroides euryxanthus _(Pinal County, AZ). It ate a night snake and a banded gecko last night. Fat and happy.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 15, 2017)

_Orthoporus_ _ornatus. _We found a small pod last weekend.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 15, 2017)

My first _S. heros_ pling catch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB (Jul 16, 2017)

Those are some awesome finds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 16, 2017)

We found three _S. heros _plings last night (were able to collect two). There were two of us idiots hiking in the rain last night and we both got to keep one.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 23, 2017)

We caught 17 _Paraphrynus carolynae_ in one night this friday! A record.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 29, 2017)

I just found this thread.  I wanna go!  I live in Gold Canyon, AZ


----------



## ScarySpiderM (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello I'm currently in Oklahoma City would you like to meet up? 







DubiaW said:


> Out of state enthusiasts are very welcome to come along. I would like to host hikes for people all from all over the world. It's free for now. I'm considering starting a guided hike company that has all inclusive amenities; Hotel or AirBnB, camping and catching gear, food, and maybe even an exporter/importer licence to send people's catches home to them. One can dream. I'm just taking this one year at a time.


----------



## chanda (Jun 1, 2018)

Holy necro-threads, Batman! (It's only a year old... surely it's not too late to get in on the fun?)

I will be heading over to Arizona next weekend - plan is to visit my brother in Phoenix on Friday night (June 8th), then head down to Tucson on Saturday, spend the night, and back home on Sunday. Would love any tips (or company?) for good spots to collect various inverts either in the Phoenix area (I may have a couple of hours free in the afternoon, before meeting up with my brother) or in the Tucson area. I teach summer school classes for elementary/middle school students, so I try to make a few collecting trips every year before classes start, so I can have an assortment of cool new things to show the kids, in addition to my already extensive "bug zoo."


----------



## DubiaW (Jun 15, 2018)

chanda said:


> Holy necro-threads, Batman! (It's only a year old... surely it's not too late to get in on the fun?)
> 
> I will be heading over to Arizona next weekend - plan is to visit my brother in Phoenix on Friday night (June 8th), then head down to Tucson on Saturday, spend the night, and back home on Sunday. Would love any tips (or company?) for good spots to collect various inverts either in the Phoenix area (I may have a couple of hours free in the afternoon, before meeting up with my brother) or in the Tucson area. I teach summer school classes for elementary/middle school students, so I try to make a few collecting trips every year before classes start, so I can have an assortment of cool new things to show the kids, in addition to my already extensive "bug zoo."


Unfortunately I didn't check the board all week and missed you. Maybe next time. This weekend a big storm is rolling in. It is finally S. heros season. I'm planning on going out tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully it will pour rain all weekend.


----------



## NYAN (Jun 15, 2018)

DubiaW said:


> Unfortunately I didn't check the board all week and missed you. Maybe next time. This weekend a big storm is rolling in. It is finally S. heros season. I'm planning on going out tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully it will pour rain all weekend.


I’m in Phoenix right now.. too bad I’m leaving tomorrow and unable to meet..


----------



## chanda (Jun 16, 2018)

DubiaW said:


> Unfortunately I didn't check the board all week and missed you. Maybe next time. This weekend a big storm is rolling in. It is finally S. heros season. I'm planning on going out tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully it will pour rain all weekend.


Good luck! It was so dry when I was there, I didn't see a single centipede. (I did pick up a couple of Paraphrynus carolynae and some spiders, though!)


----------



## Kao (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey DubiaW, tried to send you a message but your inbox is full, could you send me a message when you get a chance? I live out in San Tan Valley, and would love to hang out.


----------

